# i need a good EFI tuning book



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

well im going to take the next step and get a ROMulator and i just wondered if anyone 
knows a good place to start


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more


thanks for such a general answer any one in particular


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Search "EFI tuning".
Read descriptions and reviews.
Select appropriate.


----------

